# Trump blaming Canada for burning the White House



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.pastemagazine.com/artic...ght-canada-burned-down-the-white-house-d.html

In short, Justin Trudeau asked Trump, during a phone call, that those exagereted taxes are usually made for country that represent a threat to national defense
Why does he think Canada represent a national threat to USA?

Trump to answer : "It was you who burned the White House, remember?"
Hey, that was 200 years ago
plus, Canada just celebrated its 150th
So it wasn't canada but british occupation forces
Come on...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey it's ok to blame Canada. We're not even a real country anyways.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like Trump just gave us permission to call him by his ancestor's name: Drumpf (I mean that wasn't even 200 years ago that they went by that).  Thanks Drumpf!


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 6, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Sounds like Trump just gave us permission to call him by his ancestor's name: Drumpf (I mean that wasn't even 200 years ago that they went by that).  Thanks Drumpf!


Honestly I think it was a joke because some black people guilt white people for something that happened before most of us were even alive


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 6, 2018)

I haven't clicked the link but I'm going to make a guess that the site is like the Onion.....please tell me the site is like the Onion.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> Honestly I think it was a joke because some black people guilt white people for something that happened before most of us were even alive


Justin Trudeau confirmed
it wasnt a joke
The situation they were in wasn't the moment to make a joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tech3475 said:


> I haven't clicked the link but I'm going to make a guess that the site is like the Onion.....please tell me the site is like the Onion.


Well, I heard it at the news at tv
I simply took the first link to this in the news section of google


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 6, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> Honestly I think it was a joke because some black people guilt white people for something that happened before most of us were even alive


...you know as well as we all do that it wasn't a joke but trumps absolute ignorance of literally anything, first and foremost, history and facts.
also, an official phonecall between heads of states is not a place for petty jokes.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 6, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> I haven't clicked the link but I'm going to make a guess that the site is like the Onion.....please tell me the site is like the Onion.


The site its self is just a clickbait site for the most part, but it uses CNN as a source which uses "sources say" to validate its article


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 6, 2018)

Trudeau's underlying assumption (or obtuseness) that the tariffs mean the US government sees Canada as a threat to US national security is ridiculous. The nation, Canada, obviously does not pose a threat. The combined effect of steel and aluminum imports from Canada, EU, and Mexico on US steel production however, may. It is in the US's national security and economic interests that we keep a viable, independent metals industry operational within our borders. Perhaps even if that means a somewhat artificially propped-up industry. And even putting aside the national security consideration and looking only at the economic (jobs) side of it, this is not an unusual action. Obama did this, Bush did this, plenty of other US presidents did this. To some extent its probably just for political capital - Obama claimed the tire tariff of 2009 against China saved 1200 US jobs. He didn't further explain that the cost to the US economy for each of those jobs was about $900,000. But going back to the national security side of it, the preservation of a US tire manufacturing industry for military purposes in time of need may make such a cost worth it. When you no longer have the ability to manufacture for national defense, you become dependent on others for national defense.


----------



## Viri (Jun 6, 2018)

Stop burning our nation's capital, you Syrup chugging Hockey players!


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 6, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> ...you know as well as we all do that it wasn't a joke but trumps absolute ignorance of literally anything, first and foremost, history and facts.
> also, an official phonecall between heads of states is not a place for petty jokes.


thats just who he is...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2018)

Appropriate video.


----------



## Old (Jun 6, 2018)

To be fair, the drumpf is a cancerous demented sociopath.   I've really been enjoying his recent psychotic meltdowns, though....cornered rat *knows* it's cornered.  Gonna need a new popcorn popper soon, and maybe a _second_ one just for the Rudy stuff...







 ...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 9, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> The site its self is just a clickbait site for the most part, but it uses CNN as a source which uses "sources say" to validate its article


the Onion.com is the best news site


----------



## XDel (Jun 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> https://www.pastemagazine.com/artic...ght-canada-burned-down-the-white-house-d.html
> 
> In short, Justin Trudeau asked Trump, during a phone call, that those exagereted taxes are usually made for country that represent a threat to national defense
> Why does he think Canada represent a national threat to USA?
> ...




It's like when people insist that we should all speak Spanish like Mexico, when they are totally ignorant of the fact that Spanish is not the native language of Mexico. In fact Mexico and South America once had many languages, just as North America and Canada. No one has any idea what in the world they are rambling on about.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 9, 2018)

XDel said:


> It's like when people insist that we should all speak Spanish like Mexico, when they are totally ignorant of the fact that Spanish is not the native language of Mexico. In fact Mexico and South America once had many languages, just as *North America and Canada*. No one has any idea what in the world they are rambling on about.


When you say "North America and Canada" do you mean that USA are whole north america and Canada is just there to make usa look better?


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> When you say "North America and Canada" do you mean that USA are whole north america and Canada is just there to make usa look better?


 
Sure, ya, I guess. Why not.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2018)

XDel said:


> Sure, ya, I guess. Why not.


cuz seriously, this really is something that annoy us canadian


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 10, 2018)

Ouch... 

And here I was, thinking on gathering the needed info and sources to make a thread about how Trump sees poor old USA as being unfairly treated in big business deals*, which would be an excuse for the import taxes on steel**...

But this "argument" blows any reasoning even further out of the water.


Honestly, at this point I'm just all in favor of a trade war. I'm curious how long that clown is going to play dictator of the rest of the world if USA gets the same kind of isolation as North Korea.






*which also implies incompetence of just about every US government before this one
**somehow, that argument gets lodged under "state security" as well


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Ouch...
> 
> And here I was, thinking on gathering the needed info and sources to make a thread about how Trump sees poor old USA as being unfairly treated in big business deals*, which would be an excuse for the import taxes on steel**...
> 
> ...


maybe theyll start threatening bombing canada?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 10, 2018)

Trump the Chump 2: the historically confused imbecile strikes again.


----------



## Old (Jun 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Trump the Chump 2: the historically confused imbecile strikes again.



I apologize on behalf of *actual* Americans.  What an embarrassment.  We've been steadily working on the problem, dotting every 'i' and crossing every 't', ensuring that the dotard's comeuppance is swift.
Soon.  Very soon.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 10, 2018)

Old said:


> I apologize on behalf of *actual* Americans.  What an embarrassment.  We've been steadily working on the problem, dotting every 'i' and crossing every 't', ensuring that the dotard's comeuppance is swift.
> Soon.  Very soon.


Just a question, has your president clearly forgotten that his new best buddy, Little Rocket Man, is a monster ?
Feeding his uncle to the dogs, 
Blowing apart musicians by tying them to Howitzer barrels and running the pieces over with tanks ?
Being a dictator. etc, etc ?

cuz I think he seems to have.


----------



## Old (Jun 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Just a question, has your president clearly forgotten that his new best buddy, Little Rocket Man, is a monster ?
> Feeding his uncle to the dogs,
> Blowing apart musicians by tying them to Howitzer barrels and running the pieces over with tanks ?
> Being a dictator. etc, etc ?
> ...



Nah, he hasn't forgotten, he simply doesn't _care_, because _he_ wishes to be a despot dictator.  He worships them, from Erdogan to Duterte.  And of course his favorite 'business model', Adolph.
Also, you've got to take his dementia/senility into consideration.  He's in a constant state of sundowning flux, and the (daily) mountains of coke only exacerbate this condition.  Truly a caustic mess.

As I said, though; not for much longer.  Once the audio and video recordings begin dropping, even his most sycophantic drones will be forced to face reality.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Just a question, has your president clearly forgotten that his new best buddy, Little Rocket Man, is a monster ?
> Feeding his uncle to the dogs,
> Blowing apart musicians by tying them to Howitzer barrels and running the pieces over with tanks ?
> Being a dictator. etc, etc ?
> ...


All those stories were never verified and came from satire sources


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 10, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> All those stories were never verified and came from satire new sources


Really / him being a dictator was satire ?
and i recall the BIG news outlets running the uncle story. ike, say Fox News. The Independant and so on. or are you actually defending him ?


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Really / him being a dictator was satire ?
> and i recall the BIG news outlets running the uncle story. ike, say Fox News. The Independant and so on. or are you actually defending him ?



Didn't you hear? Everything we know about North Korea is Fake News(TM).


----------



## Old (Jun 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Really / him being a dictator was satire ?
> and i recall the BIG news outlets running the uncle story. ike, say Fox News. The Independant and so on. or are you actually defending him ?


 
Fox 'news' = "BIG outlet", lol.   Nah, man, only wingnuts and assorted dummies feed on that garble.  The way things have been progressing -- the demise of evil blob Ailes, O'Reilly getting the ax, Shammity caught up in Russian/real estate scam shit, etc. --  I'd honestly be shocked if the channel (State TV for idiots) still exists in five years.

Rupert's next.  Got my grave dancing shoes on!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 10, 2018)

Well america DID warrant such a thing, and how did any recent PM have any control in that? dotard's at it again with flawed statments


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 11, 2018)

Both Canada and US have some pretty steep tarriffs on each other's industries. This isn't really Trump's doing. Trudeau is a pussy though and I find it hilarious that Trump called him out on it.


----------

